# Australian Post-1945 Gallery



## Nostalgair (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi All,

The Australian War Memorial has recently opened a Post-1945 gallery which is very impressive. 

Virtual Tour: Post–1945 Conflicts Gallery [Australian War Memorial]

I was fortunate enough to visit the AWM recently and found the forward section of a former 77 Squadron RAAF Meteor on display. It was particularly poignant as my father flew this very aircraft on a dozen missions during the Korean War.








Cheers

Owen


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2008)

Cheers Owen!

I love the Meteor. Must get up to the AWM again.


----------

